

My startup chosen by Apple/ also I am trying to make a better hybrid, crazy? - Bellspringsteen

By day I am the CEO and Founder at Signal360.com ( Complete Proximity Platform:Beacons and more) Just selected by Apple in conjunction with our client the Golden State Warriors for best use of iBeacon. Four years in the space.<p>Side Project http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;10wcCUx Trying to make a better hybrid vehicle.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1pSOh0Z<p>Elon Musk seems to have thirty companies, does everyone call him crazy also?
======
morkfromork
Does Elon Musk post on Hacker News?

